# I BACK WITH MORE PROCES !



## sebass (Jun 15, 2013)

We're back, and we started to recycle, fingers, processors ceramic chipset, quad chips, phone cards, the first trial already made, namely 0.3 g chips (those chips on your RAM) I used 300 grams of chips ., you come back with pictures of molten ball, and various processes.this pictures is from process with fingers and AP.


----------

